# Help me buy a new HDTV



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 14, 2013)

Howdy lads and gals 

I currently own a lovely Philips 32" 7000 series HDTV 
http://www.philips.co.uk/c/televisions/81-cm-32-inch-full-hd-1080p-digital-tv-32pfl7605h_05/prd/

It's a great tv and only 2 years old. The picture quality is fantastic and the only reason for getting rid of this tv is because I need something larger! Such as a 42" or 46 or 50" 


Currently here are the key features that I MUST have!

1. 1080P obviously 
2. Must have visual enhancers to improve SD quality.
3. 100hz minimum!
4. 3D is very important.
5. I'm pretty interested in a good smart tv and none of the boring bare bone versions.


I have a budget set for myself for 600 bucks and maybe 650-700 if there's a real reason for it!

The main issue I'm currently having with deciding is rather simple..yet difficult.. do I want a higher quality 42" HDTV or a more standard 50" HDTV.. I really can't decide on this!


But anyway.. Here is the HDTV that I'm currently interested in buying:
http://www.pixmania.ie/led-tv/lg-42la640s-3d-led-television/21322046-a.html

I've read reviews and watched youtube videos and I'm very impressed by this! The smart TV is very nice and even has a 3D home app which I love the sound of. The picture quality appears to be very impressive too I must say.

Am I wrong???

Give me suggestions lads! give me other reasons why I shouldn't buy this and go for something else?!!?!
Any suggestions and advice is very welcome 

I'm from Ireland so I only have a few places to purchase from. :shadedshu


----------



## N3trox (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know much about TV's but i'd go for a Samsung since they're rising and getting popular in HDTV's...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 14, 2013)

LG screen user here, I haven't had any problem with any LG screens I have came across. Not that particular one, but I think it will suit you just fine.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 14, 2013)

I was considering getting a Samsung model but LG simply offer more features and a very nice 3D World feature which I love the sound of! Otherwise a Sammy would be my first choice!

I hear that LG are doing very well and great HDTVs but I also hear that they can be pretty badly built!
But I'm positive they're just fine? Like Philips are not great either but my current tv is simply brilliant and faultless.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 14, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> But I'm positive they're just fine?



The LG monitor I use has a wobbly stand, but I think their TV will be more sturdily built.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 14, 2013)

A wobbly stand! Well if that happens I'll just hang it up onto the wall ^^


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the Vizio HDTV's question is if you can get that brand there.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope I can't! Only on ebay but I wouldn't trust buying a tv from there


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 15, 2013)

Lads I must ask, would this TV havea better picture quality compared to the LG one I'm looking to get?

http://www.pixmania.ie/led-tv/philips-42pfl5008h-led-3d-television/21325474-a.html

It's 30 Euro cheaper and has a very attractive screen and bezel size. It also features HD Pixel Precise and 300hz Perfect Motion Rate compared to LGs 200 Hz Motion Clarity Index. I doubt there will be much difference though right?? or would Philips have the advantage of having 100hz more than LGs offerings?

Other thing to note is Philips rated brightness is at 400cd compared to LGs 500cd which I assume 3D will look better on the LG screen as it's brighter?


Philips has a very simple smart tv function compared to LGs offering but I'm not too bothered by that!

In overall.. Would Philips be the better TV to pick for PQ or will LG be the better choice?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2013)

My vote is Samsung.  Bought one 6 months ago.  Never had one before. and I am so very very impressed by the picture quality.  It's worth you looking into.  That being said, of what you listed above, go LG.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 15, 2013)

If I were buying a TV today I would honestly only look at Samsung.  If you want a serious recommendation we need more info though, for example:

- Where is the TV located?  Where are the windows relative to the TV?  When do you usually watch TV, do you watch during the day or more frequently at night?  What kind of programming do you watch?  Do you play video games on this TV?  I'd also need to know how far away you sit to give you a size recommendation.  If you are 5-7ft away then a 42-46" is probably fine, if you're 7-12ft away a 50" is better, if you're more than 12ft away then you need to look at 58+ options. 


The basics are this:  for pure picture quality get a Samsung Plasma TV (50"), the black levels are worlds better than even the most expensive LED TVs and the colors are much more accurate.  The clarity and motion are also better, especially in regards to gaming.  The only thing a 120-240hz TV with frame interpolation does better is scrolling text (movie credits) and that's only because it un-naturally inserts frames based on a prediction algorithm to smooth out motion.  Professional TV calibrators turn that off when you pay them 300-500 dollars to calibrate your LED TV because it does nothing for picture quality and makes things look unnatural in motion.


The downside of plasma is that they always have glass screens.  The glare is better on newer models than it was on oldschool Plasma TVs, but if you have direct sunlight shining on the screen and no blinds you will likely have an issue.  I personally have a huge sliding glass door right behind my TV but I keep the blinds closed during the day when I'm watching TV and I watch primarily at night except during football season anyway.  The only upside to LED TVs is that they don't glare as much and they use slightly less power (talking less than a dollar a month different depending on settings and usage).  They lose in literally every other category to Plasma.  


Misconceptions:  Plasma TVs don't burn-in anymore, they all have the potential for image retention if you turn off their pixel orbiters and intentionally pause the screen for severe lengths of time (entire days) but the screen will not permanently burn in unless you TRY to do it (LCDs will burn in as well if you TRY).  Normal use, with normal settings (not vivid) will make it nearly impossible to have image retention, especially if you go through a break in period with your TV.


I generally would look at the Samsung 7000 series plasma TVs, each year they release a new model with a new letter designation to let you tell which model year you are purchasing.  IE:  50C7000 vs 50D7000 is the same model line but two different years.  They use the same number convention each year so that you can know what to expect for quality.  The samsung 51E7000 is the current model and around the super bowl will be the best time to buy.  It's a big event for TV sales, it is the end of the model year just before the new models release.  Currently then are under $1100 and often you can find great sales and promotions for them.  I personally recommend looking for a bluray bundle, usually you'll get a solid Samsung bluray and a 3d kit with a sale.


In case you're wondering, I used to sell TVs for a living.  I'm very knowledgable and even though I no longer sell TVs I stay current on the technology because it is interesting and my friends/family always come to me for buying advice.  I also have calibrated several TVs including previous Samsung Plasmas and my Pioneer Elite Kuro.  If you are interested in calibration settings I would be happy to assist if you go with a Samsung.


Final Note:  calibrated settings are often not what people expect when they first look at them.  Most stores/people have their sets entirely too bright and oversaturated which makes the picture look worse and more pixelated.  Once you adjust to watching a properly calibrated screen you will appreciate it more and it will draw attention to how bad other people's TVs look by comparison when you go somewhere else.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all this info man.
The living room actually has no windows and has no glare at all, The viewing distance really does vary as the layout of the room means that some people are only 4ft away and others are 10ft away!
When watching my current TV from 4ft it looks perfect! but while seated way back.. the screen looks very small to me.

I am considering a plasma but currently they are a big expensive! On thursday I will be going into my local store called Soundstore and will have a look there for a potential TV and if possible.. try to get the price reduced if at all possible!

I mainly watch tv during evening times and usually watch SD channels as I don't have a HD pack. only standard 4 HD channels which I barely ever watch.
I use it for gaming also and plenty of blu-ray movies that I own and is continuing to grow!

I guess at the end of the day.. I will search the store.. and if I see anything that my eyes like I'll just try to pick it up if the price is right!
Otherwise the LG tv will just have to do.

How is this plasma tv? SAMSUNG PS51F4900
http://www.pixmania.ie/plasma-tv/sa...asma-television-charcoal-grey/21309109-a.html

Would this be a good one to go for?
The price is pretty impressive for 51" but no smart tv functions :/

Or how about this one? PANASONIC TX P42ST60E
http://www.pixmania.ie/plasma-tv/panasonic-tx-p42st60e-3d-plasma-tv/21291485-a.html

It's more expensive and smaller.. but would it be worth it?? plus it has smart function!

Would any of those be any good? The 51" interested me greatly!


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for all this info man.
> The living room actually has no windows and has no glare at all, The viewing distance really does vary as the layout of the room means that some people are only 4ft away and others are 10ft away!
> When watching my current TV from 4ft it looks perfect! but while seated way back.. the screen looks very small to me.
> 
> ...



Ok, since you aren't in the USA it is really going to be hard for me to know about the prices in your market.  Here are my personal opinions:

1) Anything in a companies "entry" level lineup is not worth having, for Panasonic that is their U series, for Samsung it is anything under their 6000 series.  At this price point you are talking about a bargain TV where the manufacturor is either making serious cuts in technology or reliability.

2) The "mid" level lineup is decent for the person with a small budget and will give you decent performance but lack a lot of the extra features and technology that nicer TVs will have.  Panasonic this would be their S series and Samsung this is their 6000 and 6500 series.  Generally these are pretty reliable, decent picture quality.  The tradeoff is you don't usually get the Smart TV features (or bare bones ones) and you don't get the configuration options or calibration options.

3) The "high" level lineup is my personal bang for the buck preference.  At this level you'll get great performance, good features and won't be paying for the highest end.  For Panasonic this is their GT series and Samsung 7000 series.  You will generally get 3D and full Smart TV features as well as full calibration controls including the gray scale and individual primary and secondary color control.  Prior to this level you cannot calibrate your TV yourself, you have to pay a professional with the tools/software to do it.

4) The "ultra" lineup is the best out there.  At this level you get best in class performance, the best features and you will pay for it.  This would be the VT series for Panasonic and the 8000+ series for Samsung.  Honestly, I don't feel these are worth it unless you MUST have the best.  There isn't a very big quality gap between this and the high level like there is between the medium and high.  It sounds to be like you shouldn't be looking at this level.

If you have people sitting between 4-10 feet away I would go with a 51", it's going to be big for the people who are close (my guess is that's on the side) but the people who are 10' away will think a 42" is small.  If you don't have windows (basement) then Plasma is definitely what you want, don't even look at LED TVs.  The viewing angle on Plasma is better and like I said the picture quality isn't even close.

I would personally save until I could afford the 51E7000 from Samsung but I don't know what that costs in your area or how much your total budget is.  That TV is easily the best bang for the buck without compromising on what I consider to be essential features (calibration, 3d, smart TV).  In my area there is less than a 250 dollar difference between the 6500 and the 8000 so the markup on these TVs is pretty small right now.  

Final note:  the prices I've quoted were from the Samsung website, I didn't look at any actual retailers.  I would expect them to be a little lower or include extras like a bluray/3d bundle or a HTIB (home theater in a box) system.  Often if you don't want those you can negotiate for a slight discount on the TV instead, I usually offered half the cost (dealer price) of the bundle off (IE if a bluray cost was 100, I'd offer a 50 dollar discount instead).


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the very useful information! 
Sadly the plasmas were a bit pricey for a decent range and there wasn't much selection to choose from either :/

At the end of the day.. I went along with the LG 42LA640S! I was considering Samsungs 40" 6400 series but I want to avoid the active shutter 3D glasses!

It does appear to have better image quality than the LG but I much prefer Passive 3D and it also has a nice 3D world and Game world options which I'll certainly use!

I sure as hell hope I didn't make the wrong decision


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I sure as hell hope I didn't make the wrong decision



You should be able to return?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a 3 year old 52' 1080P 60Hz LG TV from tigerdirect and it has been a great one. Picture was the best I had seen when shopping around the large retailers at the time. Now walmart has nice vizios 70 inch 120hz LED for quite cheap!


----------



## Aithos (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a 3 year old 52' 1080P 60Hz LG TV from tigerdirect and it has been a great one. Picture was the best I had seen when shopping around the large retailers at the time. Now walmart has nice vizios 70 inch 120hz LED for quite cheap!



I cringe every time I see someone say this.  TVs at stores are specifically set up to be overly bright and vivid, your eye is attracted to it because it's shiny but you are actually looking at a much lower level of picture quality.  The same thing happens with most glossy monitors, they look more saturated and people take that for picture quality.  Meanwhile an awful lot of professional picture/video people work with dimmer matte screens that have been calibrated.

Now that isn't to say your TV isn't nice, it may be a very good TV.  I'm just trying to make the point that most of what you see in the stores isn't really telling you the whole story, you need to do a lot of research or get reviews from a trusted source.  I used to frequent AVS forums a lot, a fair amount of professional calibrators hang around there and will review products and post recommendations for free.  Otherwise reputable sites are your best bet, but places like Consumer Reports are WORTHLESS.

My advice:  Set your TV to standard or cinema mode, keep it dimmer and google some calibrated settings.  Since you probably don't have full color calibration control (just RGB) you won't be able to really tinker, but you can probably find a decent settings.  Once you get used to looking at a dimmer picture you'll start to notice how clear and accurate it is, you will start to see how pixelated and blocky the vivid settings look and the oversaturated color will just look bad.  Trust me.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 21, 2013)

Well lads how's it hanging?
I must say I am enjoying this TV! The bigger screen and naturl looking colours are a treat!
Sadly the smart functions are shit as they sent an eastern European model?!?! So I can't do much on it as I can't set the TV up as Ireland. I have to choose Russia in order to gain access to Game World or 3D world and LG Smart World. But most apps are Russian obviously! Stupid.

Besides that... everyone loves it and even SD TV is pretty good too but obviously HD content looks very impressive! Even the 2D to 3D conversion is better than I would have expected it to be.

Oddly enough-- actual 3D content isn't great as my eyes struggle! My 3D monitor is better for 3D content! Odd.

Also the PS3 looks very good on this TV too thankfully  I just fixed my console from YLOD for the past 9 months! Was very pleased with this!! Gaming is simply great on this!! Grand Turismo in 3D is very clean and Impressive ^^

I'm a happy camper!


----------



## v12dock (Oct 29, 2013)

I  had a 40" Samsung and it died prematurely. Since then I have bought Vizio(LG) and LG itself and they have all had gorgeous displays


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 29, 2013)

I love how responsive my Plasma is with all my race games and such. Plasma does use a lot more electric though and you have to be cautious how you set up things on the PC side of use as to not get image burning...even if it gets a little bit of I.B. it goes away fast with a white wash. Great picture and response tho!    I bet the 240hz lcd and led are great but I have never used one.


----------

